

Show HN: Lateral thinking riddles site - amikazmi
http://riddledribble.com

======
amikazmi
This is my pet project for lateral thinking riddles lovers-

You couldn't solve this kind of riddles on the net because you need to ask
someone yes/no questions to figure out the story :(

So I built this site to have fun, and play with angular.js / real-time (faye)

